# Pane Bianco



## sandyut (Oct 25, 2020)

I was cruising around SMF this morning and saw 

 dirtsailor2003
 post on the baguettes.  sounded great, except my starter was not ready what so ever for a same day bread cook.  But thankfully he left the link to king authors site and I found this little number for a same day bread cook.  very tasty!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 25, 2020)

Looks good! I need to cook more bread.
Jim


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 25, 2020)

Wow! That looks amazing!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2020)

That looks like a piece of art! Very nice

Ryan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2020)

Looks great! King Arthur has some great recipes


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 25, 2020)

Looks real good_.   _


----------



## sandyut (Oct 26, 2020)

thank guys, this was pretty fast and easy.  shaping it to the S was a little challenging, but not bad.  they have a video htat helps alot.


----------

